# glass 2 liter coke bottle worth buying???



## carobran (Aug 24, 2011)

theres a glass 2 liter screw on coke bottle at the flea market,usually i wouldnt ask about a screw top,but i saw how much the big mtn dew party jugs are worth,so i figured i d better check just in case,i dont have a pic[8|]


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it this one, if so one like it sold on e-bay for $6 recently.....If it's something you like and the price is right I say get it, but if it's just something that you really have no interest in I say let someone else buy it...Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2011)

This one with a top is going for $11.50 with 5 days left and two full ones have sellers asking crazy prices...Jim


----------



## splante (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree if you like it and the price is ok for you then get it and hold onto it. 
 I have some of the glass nd/nr's condition is everything,most were dumped and labels and or acls are in bad shape might be something to have somewhere down the road.


----------



## carobran (Aug 25, 2011)

the price tag is $30,i think ill pass[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## splante (Aug 26, 2011)

yes the $6,oo and maybe a little more may have been worth it, but $30 . no I would buy something a little older and rarer for thirty


----------



## carobran (Aug 26, 2011)

yep,theres a nice acl there i think im gonna get tomorrow(price $8)[]


----------

